# Painted Hills



## DLJeffs (Jun 3, 2021)

Wife and i drove out to an area called the Painted Hills today. We hadn't been there yet. Small area but pretty interesting. I always thought these soft, layered formations were sedimentatious but they were igneous. Lava dust carried minerals like iron ores (reddish layers) and magnesium oxides (black blotches) and leached them into the soft clays that formed from the dust. What i found interesting is that nothing grows on these hills. All around them sagebrush, rabbitbush, grasses, cactus grow - but nothing on the actual hill. Couldn't find any reasons for that in the literature they provide.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 9 | Informative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 3, 2021)

Beautiful scenery! Sure is a pleasure to see nature like this! Chuck


----------



## William Tanner (Jun 3, 2021)

Nice photos. I want to get down and see this area. It really isn't that far away but don't know if I will ever make it.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 3, 2021)

The Layered Look: The Painted Hills of Oregon | Mary E. Trimble



This site says something about the soil binding the water too tightly to release to the plants


----------



## DLJeffs (Jun 4, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> The Layered Look: The Painted Hills of Oregon | Mary E. Trimble
> 
> 
> 
> This site says something about the soil binding the water too tightly to release to the plants


Thanks for posting that Frank. I suppose it's possible the soil binds the water too tightly but lichens and moss grow on solid rock so it seems like something could still grow on the mounds. I have to do some more research on this.


William Tanner said:


> Nice photos. I want to get down and see this area. It really isn't that far away but don't know if I will ever make it.


It's a very interesting area but I wouldn't make a lengthy drive just to see this. If you're passing through it's worth an hour or two diversion. It's not big enough or spectacular enough like Bryce or Arches or Canyonlands to dedicate an entire trip just to see it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jun 4, 2021)

Found this little note under the John Day Fossil Beds info (same area as the Painted Hills):

https://www.nps.gov/joda/learn/nature/soils.htm

Reactions: Like 1


----------

